# Rechargeable Spotlight Sale - $4.99



## C4LED (Jun 6, 2006)

Picked up one of these at the rat shack - seems pretty good:

Rechargeable Spotlight Sale - $4.99

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2118033&cp

"This Power Up rechargeable spotlight provides 1M candlepower and ABS plastic housing. Includes 100-volt AC charger and 12 volt DC car charging cord."


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep. I posted this in the Streamlight Stylus thread. Very good deal imo. Less than a Maglite Solitaire but produces a TON of light! Mine finished charging this morning and I played with it for a minute or two, and all I can say is that it is VERY bright. The throw is unbelievable! I can't wait for it to get dark out so I can play with it outside in a large field. 

I have a question though. How do you know when it is done charging? It has a red LED on back that is on when it charges, but it doesn't change to green (or turn off or anything) when it is done. I charged mine a little over 20 hours for the first charge. It says to charge it at least 20 hours, so I figured around 20 hours 30 min sounded about right. 

After playing with this it really makes me want a super power HID (most likely the Amondotech one). How much brighter is the Amondotech HID compared to this 1Mil CP spotlight? Is there even a comparison? Beamshots would be great if anyone is willing to do them, or drop me a link if they have already been done. 
Thanks


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 6, 2006)

These things are getting so cheap (not just the Radio Shack one) that they are worth buying just to salvage the battery out of it. A 6V4Ah SLA battery is going to cost more that $5.

I guess this must be the Japanese model if it's got a 100VAC charger 
Stuff for the US is usually rated at 120VAC. 



C4LED said:


> Rechargeable Spotlight Sale - $4.99
> 
> "Includes 100-volt AC charger and 12 volt DC car charging cord."


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 6, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> These things are getting so cheap (not just the Radio Shack one) that they are worth buying just to salvage the battery out of it. A 6V4Ah SLA battery is going to cost more that $5.
> 
> I guess this must be the Japanese model if it's got a 100VAC charger
> Stuff for the US is usually rated at 120VAC.


 
Is it bad that it is the Japanese model? Mine charged up just fine in the amount of time they suggested in the instructions.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought it was just a misprint and I was having a bit of fun with it, but if it really is a Japanese version rated at 100VAC with a non-polarized plug, it really shouldn't make too much of a difference anyway, it usually works fine. I'm sure one of the academics will come along to give you a more detailed explaination as to how it will burn up, blow up, and burn your house down, damage your batter, and how it will make your hair fall out or diminish your potential at parenthood; but I'm just not smart enough to understand the difference.

You might want to check the wall-wart to check the input voltage rating, so many of those modules now operate within an operating range rather than at a specific voltage. Yours might say something like 100-240V~50-60Hz, in which case you could use it anywhere in the world with the right adapter plug. It's very common to have such adapters with digital devices (mp3 players, cameras, laptops, etc.), though it would be unusual for something as crude as a spotlight. 



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Is it bad that it is the Japanese model? Mine charged up just fine in the amount of time they suggested in the instructions.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 6, 2006)

I just checked mine and it has a 120v input. It must have been a misprint that he said 100v.


----------



## C4LED (Jun 6, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I just checked mine and it has a 120v input. It must have been a misprint that he said 100v.



I just checked mine and it is a 120v (made in China btw). The original text copied and pasted from the rat shack page had a misprint.

I'm looking forward to trying it out, but just bought it during lunch and will have to give it the 20 hr charge first.


----------



## zespectre (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey C4LED, none in the rat shack near me (though I haven't looked at the one near work yet). If you see another pick it up and I'll pay ya back!


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 6, 2006)

For $4.99 I can use several around the house, maybe a LuxV in it will be a nice mod.

AlexGT


----------



## C4LED (Jun 6, 2006)

zespectre said:


> Hey C4LED, none in the rat shack near me (though I haven't looked at the one near work yet). If you see another pick it up and I'll pay ya back!



Zespectre, I was able to get one for you--will keep it on hold.


----------



## zespectre (Jun 6, 2006)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 7, 2006)

Took mine out in the woods for a walk tonight, and holy crap am I impressed!!! The throw is incredible (unlike anything else I have). All this flashlight did was feed the addiction, because now I want the Amondotech HID. 


How much brighter would the Amondotech HID be compared to this 1MIL CP light? I am assuming the HID would destroy this light in every way imaginable. Mostly because it costs $130 and this light cost me $5.40 (after tax), which has to be the lowest dollar per lumen of any light on the market.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 7, 2006)

I had some free time- not doing anything important at the moment... so there's a comparison of a typical run-of-the-mill 1MPC spotlight to a amondotech HID.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks alot! I was hoping you might be the person who would be able to do the shots. I really appreciate all of your hard work! Thanks


----------



## mdocod (Jun 7, 2006)

you are very welcome!

I have fun with beamshots- I only work 3 days a week (12+ hours a day), so I have a long weekend every week, gotta find something usefull to do with all that free time, lol..


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 7, 2006)

Got one today, and the 2 guys were VERY helpful and talkative. They were older, one was 30s other 40s, maybe that had something to do with it?
Anyway, they mentioned that this weekend, the 9th, they're having a Sidewalk Sale and selected things were being brought outside and sold at 25% off. I don't know if this is a national deal or what, but it'd be worth driving by and looking at.


----------



## thezman (Jun 7, 2006)

I picked one up today at RS. Went out to the truck and opened the box to look at the light and noticed that something small was rattling around inside. I shook it a little harded  and it it sounded like the battery was loose also. 

I took it back in and they gladly exchanged it for another one. It's on the charger now.

For $5, it seems you can hardly go wrong with this cheapo spotlight.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 7, 2006)

Sure can't find this sale in Southern Caifornia. Couldn't find those closeout ProGold pens earlier, either. Must be the left coast thing...


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jun 7, 2006)

No, it's a So Cal thing too. I bought a couple of the Pro Gold pens and the Streamlight LED pen at the RS on Newport Av in Tustin a few weeks back. They had several at that time.

Yesterday, I bought two of the spotlights at a RS on 17th St. in Santa Ana. One was defective and returned it today. They could not replace it as they were out of stock.

Anyway, this may be of some help if you are really set on getting some of the spotlights:

The salesperson at the Newport Av, Tustin RS (714-838-4152) was named "Victor". He actually offered to get some of the spotlights for me from a RS near where he lives - and bring them to the Tustin store for me to buy. I didn't need to take him up on his kind offer, as I found the lights at the other RS. Might be worth giving him a call. Heck, he didn't even try to sell me a cell phone! Really nice guy.

HTH


----------



## thezman (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I couldn't resist any longer and had to take it apart.

The small pieces that were rattling around in the one I took back were small chunks of platic that formed the battery retainer. There are four of them, 2 on each side of the clam shell. On the one I just took apart, 2 of them on the same side were broke, only holding on by a small sliver of plastic. I would guess that they will soon be rattling around inside my light. 

Glass lens and metal reflector.


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 7, 2006)

thezman said:


> I picked one up today at RS. Went out to the truck and opened the box to look at the light and noticed that something small was rattling around inside. I shook it a little harded  and it it sounded like the battery was loose also.
> 
> I took it back in and they gladly exchanged it for another one. It's on the charger now.
> 
> For $5, it seems you can hardly go wrong with this cheapo spotlight.


 The employee actually opened mine up and checked everything first while I browsed the store. Guess this is happening to some of them?


----------



## UnknownVT (Jun 9, 2006)

Advert from Radio Shack flyer, and box


----------



## Spudman (Jun 9, 2006)

Apparently, the sidewalk sale is going on nationwide. I just stopped by and ALL clearance stuff, not just the stuff on the sidewalk, is another 25% off. It's too bad I'd already cleared them out of so much stuff.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 9, 2006)

I got a couple of these - the battery alone is worth the $4.99 

Here are interior photos:


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 9, 2006)

I know that light! Wal*Mart had it up about 4-5 years ago as a Christmas seasonal item for something like $10.



UnknownVT said:


> Advert from Radio Shack flyer, and box


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 9, 2006)

That's exactly what I did when I needed a 6V4A SLA battery for another light, I went and bought a cheap $10 spotlight and took out the battery, as it was cheaper than buying the battery separately.

Unfortunately, I don't have a need for 6V4A SLA batteries right now 



wquiles said:


> I got a couple of these - the battery alone is worth the $4.99


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 9, 2006)

Yesterday i went to go rent a movie and next to the video store theres a Radio Shack..I went to check inside wondering if the sale was for Hawaii Shack too and sure'nuff..I saw 3 Boxes near the counter,Looked at the sale price and Bamm!! $4.99 aswell..so i picked up 2 for Me & Bro-Inlaw:naughty:

Btw,whats the Nut below the Handle for? Tripod?


----------



## wquiles (Jun 9, 2006)

Jamrock said:


> Btw,whats the Nut below the Handle for? Tripod?


Yes 

Will


----------



## db (Jun 9, 2006)

Picked up 2 this evening. Got them home and opened them up. Both are broken.
The corner of the battery is stiking out of the side of the light....


----------



## Dan_GSR (Jun 10, 2006)

got one today
$5 ....how can you go wrong


----------



## UnknownVT (Jun 10, 2006)

*db* wrote: "_Picked up 2 this evening. Got them home and opened them up. Both are broken._
_The corner of the battery is stiking out of the side of the light...."_

I bought 2 of 3 in store, and one was broken - the round housing was very badly cracked.

Fortunately I checked when I got back to my car, so took it straight back for exchange for the last in the shop.

So, from the reports, even though there is a rubber shock bezel - I don't think the housing is particularly rugged and will probably crack if dropped.

Also, a limitation is the light cannot be powered from the car cigar lighter..... 
the battery can only be charged from that - and that takes _HOURS_. 

That seems to be a silly limitation - as it ought to be easy to drive the light from the car battery.

But 1,000,000cp and rechargeable for $5... is still a bargain.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 10, 2006)

the cost of a 6V 55W H3, plus the cost of the little 6V SLA, would easily be over $15 at a "good" deal.... so maybe i'll go pick up a few... and use the batteries for something, hehe..


----------



## WNG (Jun 10, 2006)

UnknownVT said:


> Also, a limitation is the light cannot be powered from the car cigar lighter.....
> the battery can only be charged from that - and that takes _HOURS_.
> 
> That seems to be a silly limitation - as it ought to be easy to drive the light from the car battery.
> ...



I also bought the remaining 2 in my neighborhood RS, opened both up on the counter to check. Both were OK. phew!
I think the cig lighter cord input could easily be made to power the light with a few simple mods. But at $4.99, may not be worth the trouble. 

My 2nd one may see modification for a LED swap. The size of the reflector and 6V supply, seems ideal for a Lux-V or K2 project. But may neeed to ventilate the housing to help cool the heatsink.

BTW, another heads up, while there, I spotted a Rayovac 4-cell smart charger and 2 2000mAh AA's, for $4.99 AR.
Can handle 1 to 4 AAA/AA cells up to 2500mAh. Takes 2-4 hrs, then goes into trickle mode. Comes with a wallwart, and can accept a cig lighter power cord with the correct plug.

Seems like a good deal.


----------



## 700club (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks OP. Picked one up 2 days ago and it works GREAT!

The battery alone costs $20 @ the store.

I wonder if we can mod these things?


----------



## Steve77 (Jun 10, 2006)

After seeing this thread I went out and bought three, I might have to get more.


I'm really impressed with the reflector on this thing, I've own several versions of the ole 6v 55w H3 pistol grip cheapo spots and this one is my favorite. The reflector has a kind of "haze" to it that makes the spot quite a bit better that the ones I have with smooth reflectors. It's still ringy in the spill, but the spot itself is pretty good I must say.

Now to take them apart and do mods. The thing I like about moddin cheap spots like this is that if you mess up and break it, your only out 5 bucks. And if the mod goes as planned, It's a lot brighter (and impressive to the normal people) than the usuall LED mods. All around these light are great fun!


----------



## frisco (Jun 11, 2006)

OK guys.... ready for this..... went to a RS here in San Francisco..... brought 2 of these to the counter and asked..... "Are these the ones onsale for $4.99?" he replies "Yes" 
When he rings it up comes out much less..... he added a 25% discount !!!!

$3.74 each !!!!

frisco


----------



## vortechs (Jun 11, 2006)

I just dropped by a Radio Shack today. They had a stack of about 10 of the black and green 1million CP Spotlights shown in the pictures in this thead and in their sale flyer. I didn't get any of that model. 

They also had 2 yellow Coleman Powermate 1million CP Spotlights on clearance for $4.97, minus a 25% promotion on clearance items = $3.73. I had to ask to get the extra 25% discount. 

Wow, a spotlight for the price of an eBay clone (SE FL319 1AAA), and the spotlight even comes with a battery.


----------



## frisco (Jun 12, 2006)

Bought a few more today.... Seems I can't just drive by a RS without stopping to see if they have any spotlights !!!

Any idea how to get a nicer/broader beam outta this thing? 

- Maybe stipple the reflector ????

- Scotch Bright the reflector?

- Frost the bulb ?

Would be nice to convert one or more of these things to an Emergency "Area Light" used to clear a building or clean up a work area after dark???

frisco


----------



## wquiles (Jun 12, 2006)

My current plan is to try a 5W LED on it. I will probably first have to make a custom heat sink/module for it :naughty: 

Will


----------



## cary1952 (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't know about the sale at RS, but I was at Menard's tonight I picked up a similar white one with a 55w halogen bulb for a Father's day special for $8.99. It is charging now as we speak. 1mill candle power, AC adapter and car charger. It comes almost fully charged but they recommend a 4 hour charge before first use, and a 12-14 hour charge when it gets dim, 20 hour charge if fully depleted. If in storage charge 4 hours every 3 months. I will check out the RS tomorrow. If anyone wants a picture of this one, let me know and I will email it to you.


----------



## cary1952 (Jun 14, 2006)

Called the RS last night to reserve 3 of the lights. When I went to pick them up, they gave me the 1,500,000 CP lights at the same price instead! Hope these are just as good as the 1,000,000 CP. He had 2 more of the 1,500,000 so I bought 5 total. Will give away or sell to friends, family. He had 7 of the 1,000,000 CP left also, but I didn't buy any of them yet. I opened all of them before I drove away. One of the lights that I had checked had a rattle in it, so I got another one before i left.

Cary in South Dakota


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 20, 2006)

thezman said:


> I picked one up today at RS. Went out to the truck and opened the box to look at the light and noticed that something small was rattling around inside. I shook it a little harded  and it it sounded like the battery was loose also.
> 
> I took it back in and they gladly exchanged it for another one. It's on the charger now.
> 
> For $5, it seems you can hardly go wrong with this cheapo spotlight.


 
OMG samething happened to me, but after I got home. These must have been shipped UPS. 

Every single one in the store had something rattling. I picked two randomly and when I went home, one had a completely flat battery and the other one's case was split in two.

Went into another RS store for an exchange. I thoroughly inspected it before buying it. One of theirs had a crack in the case too. I finally found two that was free of damage.

I took it home and charged 'em up. The bulb is rated at "6V 55W". The switch is rated at 7A. Measured current is around 4A. 6 x 4 = 24W. 55W light it is not.


----------



## Robstorch (Jun 20, 2006)

I was lucky and got 2 of the 1,500,000 CP versions of this light for $4.99.
I kept one, sold the other to a neighbor. I looked at both the lights they
had on sale and the 1,500,000 CP model seemed sturdier and I like the auto locking switch better than the 1,000,000 model. Mine is quite bright so I am very happy with it.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 20, 2006)

Robstorch said:


> I was lucky and got 2 of the 1,500,000 CP versions of this light for $4.99.
> I kept one, sold the other to a neighbor. I looked at both the lights they
> had on sale and the 1,500,000 CP model seemed sturdier and I like the auto locking switch better than the 1,000,000 model. Mine is quite bright so I am very happy with it.



What's the lamp wattage? Take it apart and measure the current.


----------



## Robstorch (Jun 21, 2006)

I can see the markings around the lamp and it looks like 6v55w but I am not going to open mine up to measure anything, I would not be improving it anyway. As I said it works quite well stock for me.


----------



## wquiles (Jun 26, 2006)

wquiles said:


> My current plan is to try a 5W LED on it. I will probably first have to make a custom heat sink/module for it :naughty:
> 
> Will



Here is my first attempt at a custom LED heat sink with a 5W LED (so far direct driven from the 6.5V cell).

So far, sidebeam is awesome, but the trow is not spectacular since this reflector does not do too well with only the top-half of the light source being used (unlike the filament that has light output in pretty much all directions).

Will


----------



## C4LED (Jun 26, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------

